# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تاپیک جامع آزمون های آزمایشی گاج سال تحصیلی 97-98 (ویژه کنکور 98)

## mohammad_tezar

*سلام , سوالات و رتبه ها و تراز ها و کارنامه های آزمون و پرسش و پاسخ های مربوط به آزمون های آزمایشی* *گاج** رو اینجا به اشتراک بذارید*

----------


## dr.mostafa77

بهترین ازمون ازمایشی واقعا خوشحالم از این انتخابم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دوستان اول بگید آزمون چطور بود ؟؟
کیفیت سوالات عمومی و اختصاصی چطور بود ؟_

----------


## fateme18

> _دوستان اول بگید آزمون چطور بود ؟؟
> کیفیت سوالات عمومی و اختصاصی چطور بود ؟_


حسین آقا اون کانال برام بفرستین خیلی لازم دارم آیدیم @Skhmh77

----------


## Mehran123

عمومي چند تا بود؟
سوالاش چطور بود؟

----------


## Mrhadi

> عمومي چند تا بود؟
> سوالاش چطور بود؟


نظام قدیم تجربی
عمومی هر درس 25 سوال
اختصاصی زیست 40 بقیه 25 و زمین 15

----------


## Mehran123

> نظام قدیم تجربی
> عمومی هر درس 25 سوال
> اختصاصی زیست 40 بقیه 25 و زمین 15


فكنم به دوران اوجش برگشت
نميدوني چند تا داوطلب داشت؟

----------


## Mrhadi

> فكنم به دوران اوجش برگشت
> نميدوني چند تا داوطلب داشت؟


کارنامه نیومده هنوز برام

----------


## Mehran123

> کارنامه نیومده هنوز برام


goo.gl/cjQz7b

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme18


حسین آقا اون کانال برام بفرستین خیلی لازم دارم آیدیم @Skhmh77


فاطمه خانم فرستادم ...
مگه عکس پروفایل یه آبشار نیست ؟؟_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دوستان پاسخنامه تشریحی رو دادن بهتون بعد از آزمون؟_

----------


## Sonnet

> _دوستان پاسخنامه تشریحی رو دادن بهتون بعد از آزمون؟_



بله. حوزه ما که خارج از سالن، بعد آزمون میرفتی کارنامتو تحویل میدادی و پاسخنامه رو تحویل میگرفتی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## dr.mostafa77

من این ازمون ترازم شد 6300 اونایی که بودن و گاجو بیشتر میشناسن چطوره ترازم؟ من قبلا قلم چی بودم سوالای این ازمون گاج هم خوب بود مخصوصا اختصاصی ها

----------


## SARA_J

سلام .فارغ تحصیلای گاج چندنفرشرکت کننده داشت؟

----------


## SARA_J

خواهشا یه نفربگه

----------


## Stranger_M

دوستانی ک آزمون گاج بودن تعداد شرکت کننده هارو میشه بگن؟
و اینکه جدا رتبه بندی شدن با نظام جدید یا باهم؟

قلمچی که گویا نظام قدیم حدود 40 هزار بودن

----------


## Mehran123

> دوستانی ک آزمون گاج بودن تعداد شرکت کننده هارو میشه بگن؟
> و اینکه جدا رتبه بندی شدن با نظام جدید یا باهم؟
> 
> قلمچی که گویا نظام قدیم حدود 40 هزار بودن


فكنم اينقد كمه روشون نميشه بگن

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehran123


فكنم اينقد كمه روشون نميشه بگن


چرا بايد روشون نشه؟
والا اون جامع امارى هم كه قلمچى ميده واقعى نيست و دل بستن بهش اشتباهه محضه*

----------


## Amir Mojtaba

> فكنم اينقد كمه روشون نميشه بگن


فک میکنی همه چی کل کل کردنه؟!
فک میکنی اونی که میره گاج باید به گاج تعصب داشته باشه؟ و همینطور اونی که میره قلم چی؟
آزمون برای چیزای دیگه ست نه کل کل!
بارسلونا رئاله مگه ! 
تو کارنامه زده 10000 نفر. نمیدونم جدا کرده یا با همه.

----------


## Sonnet

> فكنم اينقد كمه روشون نميشه بگن


 استدلال رو نگاه  :Yahoo (39): 

من بعد از ظهر نگاه کردم نوشته بود تعداد کارنامه های شمارش شده "تا این لحظه"، به خاطر همین نگفتم.
الان همونطور که دوستمون گفتن 10هزار و خورده ایه. احتمالا تا 15، 16 هزار بره توی آزمونای بعد.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_چرا کسی تو تاپیک گزینه 2 کارنامه نزاشته؟ چون آزمونش هفته بعده؟_

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Hossein


چرا کسی تو تاپیک گزینه 2 کارنامه نزاشته؟ چون آزمونش هفته بعده؟


نه گزينه هم امروز بود!*

----------


## mehdi9090

من نظام جدیدم تعداد اوراق تصحیح شده نوشته بود  حدود 17000 این تعداد ترکیل نظام جدید و قدیمه یا جداجداس؟

----------


## mehdi9090

بچه نظام جدید کسی تو گاج هست ؟ نسبت تراز گاج به قلم چی چطوره ؟

----------


## Elahe_

> من نظام جدیدم تعداد اوراق تصحیح شده نوشته بود  حدود 17000 این تعداد ترکیل نظام جدید و قدیمه یا جداجداس؟


جداست

----------


## A . H

چطور بود ؟

----------


## mehdi9090

> چطور بود ؟


والا نظام جدیدش نسبت به ازمون قبلی خیلی سخت بود :Yahoo (114):

----------


## A . H

> والا نظام جدیدش نسبت به ازمون قبلی خیلی سخت بود


نظام قدیم و جدید جدا تراز میده ؟

----------


## mehdi9090

> نظام قدیم و جدید جدا تراز میده ؟


اره جداجدا تراز میده

----------


## esiya

دوستان کسی لطف کنه از دفترچه آزمون عکس بگیره واسه ماهم بذار ممنونشیم
اینم نرم افزارش برای گوشی

----------


## Helloll

کسی میدونه ترازش چطوریاس....نظام قدیم تراز هشت هزار میشه میانگین چند قلم چی

----------


## 19pf

از کسانی که آزمون گاج میدن ممنون میشم به سوالام جواب بدن : 
1-دوستانی گاج بعد از پایان آزمون دفترچه پاسخ رو میده یا مثل قلم چی میزاره چند روز بعد؟
2-به نظرتون سوالاش سختن یا استاندارد؟ 
3-آیا مشاوراش مثل قلم چی رو مخن یا کلا کاری به آدم ندارن و اینکه آیا گاج هم مثل قلم چی مسخره بازی مثل اجبار خریدن سی دی - جلسات چند نفره - اجبار خریدن کتاب - دادن سوالات گواه در پایان آزمون و......... رو داره یا نه ؟ ( ببخشید گفتم مسخره بازی چون از این کارای قلم خیلی بدم میاد و اعصابم بهم میریزه و تازه لفظ بهتری هم برای توصیفش نتونستم پیدا کنم )

----------


## Helloll

1) واسه مارو که همون بعد ازمون دادن توراهرو رفتیم گرفتیم
2) به نظرم از قلم اسون ترن شاید بشه گفت استاندارد تر حالا نمیدونم این سطح ازمون خوبه یا بدبد...
3) نه این مسخره بازیارو نداره...مثلا من خودم هیچی نخریدم! چون نظام قدیمم و داشتم!.....در مورد پشتیبانم هم اسمش این دفعه عوض شده نمیدونم رو چه حسابی...ولی قبلیه زنگ زد خونمون من نبودم پیامک داد گفت پشتیبانتم میخوام حرف بزنم ولی من اون موقع ندیدم...بعد به بابام زنگ زد گفت میخوام حرف بزنم من پشتیبانشم زنگ میزنم...ولی بعد زنگ نزد منم نزدم :Yahoo (9):  فک کنم پیگیر بود ولی تهش هیچی حرف نزدیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Helloll

ولی فک کنم قلمچی سمج ترن! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## 19pf

> ولی فک کنم قلمچی سمج ترن!


ممنون دوست عزیز لطف کردید 
میدونی من اگر از فردا تمام آزمونا دیگه برگزار نشن و فقط قلم چی بمونه امکان نداره شرکت کنم یه بار سال سوم رفتم همه چیش بد بود اصلا حتی یه نکته مثبت هم به نظر من نداره 
البته بین گزینه و گاج موندم ( برای سال دیگه میخوام برم )

----------


## Helloll

> ممنون دوست عزیز لطف کردید 
> میدونی من اگر از فردا تمام آزمونا دیگه برگزار نشن و فقط قلم چی بمونه امکان نداره شرکت کنم یه بار سال سوم رفتم همه چیش بد بود اصلا حتی یه نکته مثبت هم به نظر من نداره 
> البته بین گزینه و گاج موندم ( برای سال دیگه میخوام برم )


خواهش....منم واسه همین امسال قلم نرفتم...چون گاج فقط حامعه اماریش مشکل داره که اونم میشه جامع جاهای دیگرو داد

----------


## Helloll

هر چند جامع ها هم رتبه خیلی شبیه نمیاد من جامع سنجشم یک تیرو خیلی با کنکور تفاوت داشت

----------


## Gizish

سلام.من هنوز نتونستم کارنامه رو بگیرم .کد داوطلبی رو کجای صفحه شخصی وارد کنم؟به گاج هم زنگ زدم کلا اعصاب نداشتن.ممنون

----------


## ehsan.hp

> از کسانی که آزمون گاج میدن ممنون میشم به سوالام جواب بدن : 
> 1-دوستانی گاج بعد از پایان آزمون دفترچه پاسخ رو میده یا مثل قلم چی میزاره چند روز بعد؟
> 2-به نظرتون سوالاش سختن یا استاندارد؟ 
> 3-آیا مشاوراش مثل قلم چی رو مخن یا کلا کاری به آدم ندارن و اینکه آیا گاج هم مثل قلم چی مسخره بازی مثل اجبار خریدن سی دی - جلسات چند نفره - اجبار خریدن کتاب - دادن سوالات گواه در پایان آزمون و......... رو داره یا نه ؟ ( ببخشید گفتم مسخره بازی چون از این کارای قلم خیلی بدم میاد و اعصابم بهم میریزه و تازه لفظ بهتری هم برای توصیفش نتونستم پیدا کنم )



1 )دفترچه پاسخ رو همون لحظه میگیری. جوابش بهتر از  جواب قلمچی هستش. شباهت کنکوری رو هم بیان کرده

2 ) سوالات به مراتب بهتری داره. میشه گفت نزدیک به کنکوره

3 )حاشیه نداره و فقط درگیر آزمونی و درگیری ذهنی نداری و این خیلی خوبه

----------


## 19pf

> هر چند جامع ها هم رتبه خیلی شبیه نمیاد من جامع سنجشم یک تیرو خیلی با کنکور تفاوت داشت


من به این نتیجه رسیدم که فقط باید به درصد هات نگاه کنی و اصلا کاری به تراز و رتبه نداشته باشی چیزی که خیلی مهمه سوالات استاندارده و میزان تسلط خودت روی مبحث درسی و یه برنامه راهبردی معقول و یه جمع بندی درست وحسابیه فقط وگرنه با باقی موارد فقط دانش آموز رو بازی میدن و سر خونواده هاشون کلاه میزان ( کار کردن سوالای کنکور سالای گذشته اون آخرا هم مهمه اون آخرا منظورم از عید تا روزای نزدیک کنکوره ) 

موفق باشی

----------


## 19pf

> 1 )دفترچه پاسخ رو همون لحظه میگیری. جوابش بهتر از  جواب قلمچی هستش. شباهت کنکوری رو هم بیان کرده
> 
> 2 ) سوالات به مراتب بهتری داره. میشه گفت نزدیک به کنکوره
> 
> 3 )حاشیه نداره و فقط درگیر آزمونی و درگیری ذهنی نداری و این خیلی خوبه


ممنون از شما 
موفق باشید

----------


## A . H

مدیر حوزه گفت دو هفته دیگه ازمون ندارید عوضش هفته سوم و چهارم پست سر هم ازمون دارید . برای شما هم همینو گفت؟!!!

----------


## unlucky

جریان این رتبه ها چجوریه ؟؟؟
کل نظام جدیدا و نظام قدیما  18000 نفرن ،؟؟؟ :///

----------


## unlucky

> من دلیلشو زیاد درک نکردم ! برای شما دلیلشو چی گفتن؟


به خاطر اربعینه

----------


## Mehran123

> مدیر حوزه گفت دو هفته دیگه ازمون ندارید عوضش هفته سوم و چهارم پست سر هم ازمون دارید . برای شما هم همینو گفت؟!!!


چي يني مباحث ازمون ١٨ ابانو بايد ٢٥ ابان بديم؟

----------


## Helloll

نظام قدیما دوازده هزار نفرن....درضمن به ما نگفتنا ما دو هفته دیگه ازمون داریم البته نظام قدیمم

----------


## unlucky

> نظام قدیما دوازده هزار نفرن....درضمن به ما نگفتنا ما دو هفته دیگه ازمون داریم البته نظام قدیمم


چجوری فهمیدی 12000 نفرش شمایین ؟؟؟
از کجا معلومه کی چند نفره ؟

----------


## Mehran123

> چجوری فهمیدی 12000 نفرش شمایین ؟؟؟
> از کجا معلومه کی چند نفره ؟


من نظام قديمم نوشته ١٢٥٠٠ نفر

----------


## unlucky

> من نظام قديمم نوشته ١٢٥٠٠ نفر


ینی جدا جدا رتبه بندی میکنه ؟؟؟ |:

----------


## Mehran123

> ینی جدا جدا رتبه بندی میکنه ؟؟؟ |:


اره 
داداش سوالاي نظام جديد تجربيو ميتوني برام بفرستي؟

----------


## A . H

> چي يني مباحث ازمون ١٨ ابانو بايد ٢٥ ابان بديم؟


بله به ما اینو گفتن.

----------


## A . H

> نظام قدیما دوازده هزار نفرن....درضمن به ما نگفتنا ما دو هفته دیگه ازمون داریم البته نظام قدیمم


مطمئنی ؟ نمیشه که زمان روز ازمون ها با هم فرق کنه! منم نظام قدیم هستم

----------


## Sonnet

> از کسانی که آزمون گاج میدن ممنون میشم به سوالام جواب بدن : 
> 1-دوستانی گاج بعد از پایان آزمون دفترچه پاسخ رو میده یا مثل قلم چی میزاره چند روز بعد؟
> 2-به نظرتون سوالاش سختن یا استاندارد؟ 
> 3-آیا مشاوراش مثل قلم چی رو مخن یا کلا کاری به آدم ندارن و اینکه آیا گاج هم مثل قلم چی مسخره بازی مثل اجبار خریدن سی دی - جلسات چند نفره - اجبار خریدن کتاب - دادن سوالات گواه در پایان آزمون و......... رو داره یا نه ؟ ( ببخشید گفتم مسخره بازی چون از این کارای قلم خیلی بدم میاد و اعصابم بهم میریزه و تازه لفظ بهتری هم برای توصیفش نتونستم پیدا کنم )


۱.بیرون حوزه، بعد اتمام آزمون.
۲. سطح سوالا نزدیک به کنکور و استاندارده. ولی سوالای  اختصاصیش توی هر درس حدود ۵تا کمتره.
۳. من توی پستای قبلیم درباره مشاورم گفتم. خلاصش اینه که حداقل توی نمایندگی ما، مشاورای گاج، دانشجوهای پزشکی هستن که چند سال سابقه مشاوره دارن. من که از مشاورم خیلی زیاد راضی بودم و راهکارهای به درد بخور و کاملا غیر چرت و پرت گفت. کلا با پشتیبان قلمچی فرق میکنه. البته ماهی یک باره. سایر مسخره بازی هایی که گفتی و ما هم ازش فراری هستیم رو نداره! به من فقط یه بن تخفیف کتاب دادن و قبل آزمون هم یکی زنگ میزنه حوزه رو میگه و تمام.




> من دلیلشو زیاد درک نکردم ! برای شما دلیلشو چی گفتن؟


گفتن چون چند روز تعطیلیه، سیستم حمل و نقل دفترچه ها به هم میخوره و نمیتونن بفرستن به همه جا.

----------


## 19pf

> ۱.بیرون حوزه، بعد اتمام آزمون.
> ۲. سطح سوالا نزدیک به کنکور و استاندارده. ولی سوالای  اختصاصیش توی هر درس حدود ۵تا کمتره.
> ۳. من توی پستای قبلیم درباره مشاورم گفتم. خلاصش اینه که حداقل توی نمایندگی ما، مشاورای گاج، دانشجوهای پزشکی هستن که چند سال سابقه مشاوره دارن. من که از مشاورم خیلی زیاد راضی بودم و راهکارهای به درد بخور و کاملا غیر چرت و پرت گفت. کلا با پشتیبان قلمچی فرق میکنه. البته ماهی یک باره. سایر مسخره بازی هایی که گفتی و ما هم ازش فراری هستیم رو نداره! به من فقط یه بن تخفیف کتاب دادن و قبل آزمون هم یکی زنگ میزنه حوزه رو میگه و تمام.
> 
> 
> 
> گفتن چون چند روز تعطیلیه، سیستم حمل و نقل دفترچه ها به هم میخوره و نمیتونن بفرستن به همه جا.


تشکر از این که وقت گذاشتین و به سوالم پاسخ دادید
وای خیلی خوبه واقعا بهتر از قلم چیه 
فقط یه سوال جریان این سوال هایی که میگن کنارش نوشته gaj book چیه ؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

دوستان هزینه دقیق ازمونهای گاج چقدره؟؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

یه دوستی سوالای گاج رو داشت هنوز هست؟؟

----------


## Helloll

کسی نمیدونه ترازش چجوریاس مثلا هشت هزار نظام قدیم گاج میشه چند قلم چی

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> کسی نمیدونه ترازش چجوریاس مثلا هشت هزار نظام قدیم گاج میشه چند قلم چی


ترازش با قلمچی یکیه فقط از نظر تعداد فرق میکنه دیگ
چون تعداد گاج کمتره ترازت راحتتر میره بالا

----------


## Helloll

میدونم منظورم سطح علمی بود مثلا کسی که اینجا بین نظام قدیما هشت هزار میاره تو قلمچی ترازش بین نظام قدیما چند میومد...اصلا به هفت میرسید؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> میدونم منظورم سطح علمی بود مثلا کسی که اینجا بین نظام قدیما هشت هزار میاره تو قلمچی ترازش بین نظام قدیما چند میومد...اصلا به هفت میرسید؟


خب قلمچی تعداد تقلباش خیلی زیاده(خودم 4تا کانال سه چهارهزار نفری دیدم سوالارو رایگان میذاشت)
سوالات غیراستاندارد هم داره 
اما وقتی رفتی گاج دیگ به این چیزا فکر نکن درصدتو ببر بالا

----------


## Sonnet

> تشکر از این که وقت گذاشتین و به سوالم پاسخ دادید
> وای خیلی خوبه واقعا بهتر از قلم چیه 
> فقط یه سوال جریان این سوال هایی که میگن کنارش نوشته gaj book چیه ؟


خواهش میکنم. نمیدونم دقیق. من توی این دوتا آزمون همچین چیزی ندیدم. شایدم بوده و به چشم من نیومده

----------


## Sonnet

> میدونم منظورم سطح علمی بود مثلا کسی که اینجا بین نظام قدیما هشت هزار میاره تو قلمچی ترازش بین نظام قدیما چند میومد...اصلا به هفت میرسید؟


من درباره تراز گاج امروز ار مشاورم پرسیدم. اون نظرش این بود که همون مثل قلمچیه و ۷۰۰۰ به بالا برای رشته های تاپ خوبه. میگفت قلمچی تعداد قوی هاش ریاده، تعداد ضعیفاشم زیاده. گاج تعداد قوی هاش کمه، تعداد ضعیفاشم کمه و به همین دلیل، جمعیت کم باعث تراز کاذب نمیشه.

به اضافه اینکه خودمم این دو آزمون رو نخونده رفتم و با اطلاعات پارسالم زدم, و ترازام شبیه ترازای قلمچی پارسالم شد. در نتیجه فکر کنم مثل قلمچی باشه

----------


## Alireza_79ez

خداتونو شکر کنین ک رفتین گاج 
ما که فعلا مثل ...موندیم با این برنامه مسخره قلمچی

----------


## NVIDIA

دوستان از ازمون گاج راضی هستین ؟
ضمنا هزینش چقدره ؟

----------


## Ali_Alfred

> دوستان از ازمون گاج راضی هستین ؟
> ضمنا هزینش چقدره ؟


تا اینجا که فوق العاده بوده

----------


## A . H

> دوستان از ازمون گاج راضی هستین ؟
> ضمنا هزینش چقدره ؟


بله راضی هستم هزینه اش هم 900 تومن هست که تخفیفاتی هم داره.

----------


## NVIDIA

دوستان میشه ساعت شروع و پایان هر ازمون و همچنین تعداد سوالات رو به تفکیک هر درس بگین ؟
چون شنیدم متفاوت با کانونه
و همچنین بنظرتون از الان میتونم با برنامش هماهنگ بشم ؟ آخه پیشروی نسبتا زیادی داشته

----------


## Jerjis

> دوستان میشه ساعت شروع و پایان هر ازمون و همچنین تعداد سوالات رو به تفکیک هر درس بگین ؟
> چون شنیدم متفاوت با کانونه
> و همچنین بنظرتون از الان میتونم با برنامش هماهنگ بشم ؟ آخه پیشروی نسبتا زیادی داشته


تنها تفاوتش با کنکور تو تعداد سوالای اختصاصی هست که یه 5 تا کمتره (هر درس تقریبا 5 تا فک کنم ) 
زمان شروع راس 8 هست و و عمومی ها ساعت 9:15 میگن که بزاریم کنار و تو این دوتا آزمون ک دادم ندیدم کسی بره سمت عمومی دوباره تخصصی هم ساعت 11 و نیم تموم میشه و بعدش هم دفترچه پاسخ رو برمیداریم و میریم بیرون.

بعدشم منم عقب افتاده بودم نتونستم برسم الان برنامه ریختم تا آزمون 2 آذر کامل میرسم فقط یکم ساعت مطالعه رو باید بیشتر کنیم!!

----------


## A . H

> دوستان میشه ساعت شروع و پایان هر ازمون و همچنین تعداد سوالات رو به تفکیک هر درس بگین ؟
> چون شنیدم متفاوت با کانونه
> و همچنین بنظرتون از الان میتونم با برنامش هماهنگ بشم ؟ آخه پیشروی نسبتا زیادی داشته


دوسته بالایمون بهتون گفت ولی من کاملتر میگم :
ریاضی 25 سوال 40دقیقه 
زیست40 سوال 30 دقیقه 
فیزیک 25 سوال 30 دقیقه
 شیمی 25 سوال 25دقیقه
زمین 15 سوال 10 دقیقه 
عمومی ها هم مثل کنکور هست

----------


## Ali_Alfred

درمورد کیفیت سوالات هم که به نظر من خیلی سوالای خوبی داشته الان..
من پارسال هم گاج بودم،پارسال یکم بهم ریخته بود و گاها از gajbookسوال میداد که شبیه همون گواه کانونه
امساال خیلی بهتر شده
مشاورش هم که عالی

----------


## Mehran123

> درمورد کیفیت سوالات هم که به نظر من خیلی سوالای خوبی داشته الان..
> من پارسال هم گاج بودم،پارسال یکم بهم ریخته بود و گاها از gajbookسوال میداد که شبیه همون گواه کانونه
> امساال خیلی بهتر شده
> مشاورش هم که عالی


ولي گاج يه مشكل داره فقط كه اونم كمبود سواله چون طراحاش كمن من چند تا سوال شيميو ديدم كه تو ازموناي قبليش بوديه سوال ديگشم تو ايكيو شيمي بود حتي گزينه هاشم تغيير نكرده بود زيستشم يه سوالش تو يه ازمون ماز سال ٩٥ بود حالا من كه همينا رو ديدم خدا ميدونه چند تا ديگه بود
ولي سوالاش خوبه

----------


## A . H

> نظام قدیما دوازده هزار نفرن....درضمن به ما نگفتنا ما دو هفته دیگه ازمون داریم البته نظام قدیمم


اطلاع دادن بهتون ؟

----------


## start2

نظام قدیم کسی سوال های امسالشو نداره ؟

----------


## lahzeakhr215

دوستان من خواهرم سال دیگه باید کنکور بده به نظرتون آزمون ها گاج بهتره یا قلمچی

----------


## A . H

> اطلاع دادن بهتون ؟


بروزرسانی

----------


## Mrhadi

> *دوستانی کع گاج میرن یا برنامه راهبردیشو دارن .. خواهشا میشه لطف کنید تاریخ آزمونهای جامعش رو بگید؟ .. فقط اونایی کع مطابق با کنکور سراسریه*



تاریخ آزمون های جامع رو حدود خرداد اعلام میکنن و تو کانال میذارن

----------


## A . H

راضی بودین ؟

----------


## Lunata

برای انسانی رتبه زیر صد منطقه چه ترازی خوبه تو گاج؟
+ نظام جدید 
مثل قلمچیه ترازا؟؟

----------


## Helloll

> برای انسانی رتبه زیر صد منطقه چه ترازی خوبه تو گاج؟
> + نظام جدید 
> مثل قلمچیه ترازا؟؟


نه شبیه نیست

----------


## Helloll

سطح سوالاشم شبیه نیست فک کنم اصلا نمیشه ترازشو مقایسه کرد

----------


## Helloll

جواب ازمون شما اومد؟؟ معمولا تا این موقع میومد!

----------


## keihani

اولین آزمونم بود 
به علت ناهماهنگی برنامه اینجوری شد، انشالله دفعه بعد میترکونم

----------


## Helloll

> اولین آزمونم بود 
> به علت ناهماهنگی برنامه اینجوری شد، انشالله دفعه بعد میترکونم


نظام قدیمی یا جدید اخه من نظام قدیمم هنوز ندادن

----------


## Helloll

فک کنم نظام جدیدی چون نفر اولتون همه رو صد زده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## keihani

نظام قدیم هستم دوستان، عجیبه که برای شما رو ندادن 
برای من خیلی وقته اومده

----------


## Mehran123

منم نظام قدیمم نیومده

----------


## Helloll

نفر اول نظام قدیم همه رو صد زده؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21): ||||| ازمونای قبل این طوری نبود :/

----------


## Mehran123

> نفر اول نظام قدیم همه رو صد زده؟؟؟؟؟ ||||| ازمونای قبل این طوری نبود :/


زیست و شیمیش قابل 100 زدن نبود مطمینم الکیه

----------


## Lunata

تراز چند تو گاج خوبه ؟؟؟

----------


## Helloll

شیمیشو میشد خدایی...من بیدقتی زیاد دارم...ولی زیست اخه سوالاش بعضیا مشکل دارن :/

----------


## navidm46

کسی میدونه گاج این هفته رو از کجا میتونم بگیرم ؟

----------


## navidm46

دوستانی که این هفته گاج دادن میتونید کلیداشو برام بزارید ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## Mehran123

کارنامشو چرا نمیزارن شما با اپلیکیشن میرین؟

----------


## Helloll

> کارنامشو چرا نمیزارن شما با اپلیکیشن میرین؟


دیگه فک نکنم امروز بذارن....من با سایتش میرم...همیشه ساعت سه میداد ولی امروز نتایجو نداد ... منم نگرفتم

----------


## navidm46

کسی هست یه جهاد بکنه جواب کلیدی ازمون امروزو بهم بده ؟ فقط اختصاصیا 
از خجالتش در میام دمتون گرم

----------


## A . H

تو سوال 183 از کجا باید بدونیم tan سه چهارم میشه ؟
و تو سوال 188 وقتی گفته شتاب رو به بالاست باید مثبت باشه دیگه چرا منفی رو هم در نظر گرفته ؟

----------


## hasan78

> تو سوال 183 از کجا باید بدونیم tan سه چهارم میشه ؟
> و تو سوال 188 وقتی گفته شتاب رو به بالاست باید مثبت باشه دیگه چرا منفی رو هم در نظر گرفته ؟


سوالشو بفرست کمکت کنیم

----------


## farzad_76

*سلام
دوستانی که آزمون گاج شرکت میکنید آیا پاسخ تشریحی آزمون رو در صفحه شخصی شما قرار میدن؟
یا کلا گاج  pdf پاسخ تشریحی رو منتشر نمیکنه؟*

----------


## Helloll

> تو سوال 183 از کجا باید بدونیم tan سه چهارم میشه ؟
> و تو سوال 188 وقتی گفته شتاب رو به بالاست باید مثبت باشه دیگه چرا منفی رو هم در نظر گرفته ؟


سوال 183 در واقع تو سوال قبلیش سینوس53 رو داده که از روش میشه سینوس و کسینوس و تانژانت 37 رو به دست بیاری...ولی خب باید تو این سوالم میداد...من از رو سوال قبلیش استفاده کردم!
درباره سوال 188 هم جهت حرکت رو به بالاست نه جهت شتاب! بزرگی شتابو به ما داده و این شتاب میتونه رو به بالا یا رو به پایین باشه ...

----------


## A . H

> *سلام
> دوستانی که آزمون گاج شرکت میکنید آیا پاسخ تشریحی آزمون رو در صفحه شخصی شما قرار میدن؟
> یا کلا گاج  pdf پاسخ تشریحی رو منتشر نمیکنه؟*


تو صحفه شخصی فقط کلیدا هست

----------


## S1non

کسی درجریان تراز گاج هست؟چه ترازی مناسبه تو ازمونای گاج؟:/یکی منو راهنمایی کنه

----------


## A . H

> کسی درجریان تراز گاج هست؟چه ترازی مناسبه تو ازمونای گاج؟:/یکی منو راهنمایی کنه


*کسب چه ترازی در آزمون خوب و مطلوب محسوب می‌شود؟*تراز در آزمون‌های گاج عددی بین 0 تا 10000 تعریف شده که کسب کف و سقف این محدوده در عمل غیر‌ممکن است. معمولاً کمترین تراز یا همان کف تراز واقعی عددی در محدوده 3500 و سقف تراز قابل کسب در حدود 8000 است. حال با این نگاه موقعیت تراز خود را بسنجید.
منبع : سایت گاج

----------


## themazyar

من آزمون جمعه چند روز پیش زو خیلی خوب ندادم ترازم شد ۷۱۰۰ و رتبم ۲۸۰ ولی قبلی رو شدم ۷۴۰۰ و رتبم ۱۰۶ شد.
سوالاتش از قلمچی به نظرم خیلی بهتره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Helloll

ترازش با قلم چی خیلی فرق داره...اگه قلم چی بدین ترازتون کمتر میاد .... سوالاتشم امسال قلم چی رو ندیدم ولی نسبت به پارسال به نظرم گاج اسون تره(شاید منم بهتر شدم)

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام دوستان،آزمون رو  چطور دادین؟

----------


## A . H

باید بهتر شه!

----------


## Helloll

من که خراب کردم البته فکرشو میکردم...  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Helloll

خب اونقدر که پیش بینی میکردم گویا خراب نشده  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## asie67

بنظرتون عمومی هاش زیادی اسون نیست؟
یه سوال فیزیکش مال ازمون قبلی بود من بازم نتونستم حل کنم :Yahoo (19): 
زیستش من منظور طراحو نمیفهمم که!!!!!!!
بابا کنکور به این داغونی نیستا من دوساله کنکور 70 میزنم زیستو اما واسه گاج خیلی زور میزنم میشه 50  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## asie67

چرا سر جلسه هیچی نمیدن بخوریم؟
آزمونای قبلی یه نصفه کیک میدادن اقلن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mwmad

خدایی نمیشد تو یک هفته جمع بندی کرد !!! شیمیشم ک دیگه اصن قطع امید کردم چیه همش یا شمارشی یا خیلی خیلی سخت :Yahoo (19):  یدونه سوال متوسط نداره :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Mehran123

> بنظرتون عمومی هاش زیادی اسون نیست؟
> یه سوال فیزیکش مال ازمون قبلی بود من بازم نتونستم حل کنم
> زیستش من منظور طراحو نمیفهمم که!!!!!!!
> بابا کنکور به این داغونی نیستا من دوساله کنکور 70 میزنم زیستو اما واسه گاج خیلی زور میزنم میشه 50


اره سوالاي تكراري خيلي داره عمومي هاشم اسون تره واقعا زيستم من كنكور بالاي ٧٠ زدم ولي اين ازمونش واااااقعا زيستش مضخرف و سخت الكي بود ٤٥ زدم ولي بقيه اختصاصياش منطقي بود

----------


## Helloll

کسی سوالات قلم چیو بررسی میکنه؟؟؟ از گاج خیلی سخت تره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mehran123

> کسی سوالات قلم چیو بررسی میکنه؟؟؟ از گاج خیلی سخت تره؟؟؟؟


قلمچي سوالاش اصن يه جوريه مثلا شيميش اين همه سخت بود پارسال نصف رتبهاي دو رقمي زير بين ٦٠ تا ٧٠ زدن در صورتي كه اصن تو قلمچي زير ٨٠ ندارن
حالا فك ميكني چرا اين جوري شد؟
چون قلمچي سخت كردنشو تو يه جاهايي تمركز ميكنه كه تو كنكور سخت نميان(مثلا چند موردي) ولي گاج مسائلاشو سخت ميده كه اگه ببينيچندتاش پارسال تو كنكور عينا اومد
يا مثلا زيستش به جزئيات خيلي گير ميده(قلم) در صورتي كه كنكور سوالاش كلي تره

----------


## mwmad

Up

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_هیچکس به گزینه دو محل نمیزاره 
گاج کجا بود ..._

----------


## mwmad

> _هیچکس به گزینه دو محل نمیزاره 
> گاج کجا بود ..._


پارسال گزینه ۲ بودم 
بخدا نصف خدمات گاج هم بهت نمیدن با اون ترازای فیک 
باید ی تغییر کلی تو برنامه و خدماتش بدن...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mwmad


پارسال گزینه ۲ بودم 
بخدا نصف خدمات گاج هم بهت نمیدن با اون ترازای فیک 
باید ی تغییر کلی تو برنامه و خدماتش بدن...


من برا ترازش آزمون نمیدم...._

----------


## mwmad

> _
> 
> من برا ترازش آزمون نمیدم...._


بالاخره با یچیزی باید خودتو بسنجی دیگه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mwmad


بالاخره با یچیزی باید خودتو بسنجی دیگه


سنجیدن فقط جامع های سنجش_

----------


## Fawzi

up
برای دوستان گاج! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## genzo

): 
تراز؟

----------


## Helloll

> _
> 
> سنجیدن فقط جامع های سنجش_


اونم چرته برا من کلی فرق داشت

----------


## farzad_76

*
سلام
دوستان از فارغ التحصیلان تجربی، آزمون 19 بهمن گاج رو کسی رفته؟
سوالی دارم*

----------


## hamed_duty

بچه هایی که گاج میرین آزمون سطح سوالاش چطوریه؟
میتونین کامل و شفاف در رابطه با هر درسش بگین برام؟...من میخوام 3/4 تا آزمون آخرشو ثبت نام کنم.اگه با قلمچی که یکسان باشه قلم میرم اونو به عنوان 3 روز یه بار وخونه میزنم..اگه یه روز نباشه که میرم...شنیدم سطح سوالاتش خیلی خوبه..والبته تعداد شرکت کننده اینارو هم بگید ممنون میشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## A . H

بفرما *farzad_76*

----------


## A . H

> بچه هایی که گاج میرین آزمون سطح سوالاش چطوریه؟
> میتونین کامل و شفاف در رابطه با هر درسش بگین برام؟...من میخوام 3/4 تا آزمون آخرشو ثبت نام کنم.اگه با قلمچی که یکسان باشه قلم میرم اونو به عنوان 3 روز یه بار وخونه میزنم..اگه یه روز نباشه که میرم...شنیدم سطح سوالاتش خیلی خوبه..والبته تعداد شرکت کننده اینارو هم بگید ممنون میشم


این ازمون 13098 نفر شرکت کننده داشت

----------


## A . H

برای شما کارنامه اومده !؟

----------


## Sonnet

> برای شما کارنامه اومده !؟


برای من توی سایت فقط ترازم روی نمودار اومده. ولی کارنامه نیست. اما نمایندگی کارنانه پرینت شده رو توزیع میکرد که من به امید سایت نرفتم بگیرمش.

کارنامه شما همچنان نیومده؟

----------


## A . H

> برای من توی سایت فقط ترازم روی نمودار اومده. ولی کارنامه نیست. اما نمایندگی کارنانه پرینت شده رو توزیع میکرد که من به امید سایت نرفتم بگیرمش.
> 
> کارنامه شما همچنان نیومده؟


نه نیومده 
میزنم چیزی نمیاره!

----------


## UNI7ED

دوستان نظام قدیمی که ازمون های گاج97 98 شرکت میکنن امکانش هست پی دی اف ازمون ها رو به دست بچه ها برسونین ؟  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mwmad

سلام کسی موفق شده کارنامرو بگیره؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Sonnet

دوستان اگه کسی تونسته کارنامه اشو بگیره لطفا ما رو هم راهنمایی کنه.
من نه آزمون ۷ فروردین کارنامه داشتم نه الان. پاسخگو هم نیستن وقتی تماس میگیری.

نمیدونم این که توی کانال مینویسن کارنامه در صفحه شخصی قابل مشاهده است دروغه یعنی؟! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mwmad

> دوستان اگه کسی تونسته کارنامه اشو بگیره لطفا ما رو هم راهنمایی کنه.
> من نه آزمون ۷ فروردین کارنامه داشتم نه الان. پاسخگو هم نیستن وقتی تماس میگیری.
> 
> نمیدونم این که توی کانال مینویسن کارنامه در صفحه شخصی قابل مشاهده است دروغه یعنی؟!


مثلن اومدن سایتو قشنگش کردن :Yahoo (19):  این اخرارو دیگه فک کنم بیخیال شدن خرشون از پل گذشته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sonnet

> مثلن اومدن سایتو قشنگش کردن این اخرارو دیگه فک کنم بیخیال شدن خرشون از پل گذشته


نکته جالب اینه که وقتی همچین مشکلاتی پیش میاد، موسسه میتونه یه عذر خواهی و اطلاع رسانی بکنه، نه که الکی لینک بده و بچه های مردمو سر کار بذاره.
کلا پاسخگو نیستن. سر ازمون قبلی من زنگ زدم دفتر مرکزی، یه خانم بی حوصله گفت به نمایندگی شهرتون مربوطه و قطع کرد!!
مشکل سایت، مشکلی که بچه های کل کشور دارن، به نمایندگی ما مربوطه! :Yahoo (39): 


به هرحال دوستان من الان موفق شدم ترازمو ببینم. اگه کسی خواست، بره azmoon.gaj.ir . اینم تا الان لود نمیشد، الان شد

----------


## mwmad

> نکته جالب اینه که وقتی همچین مشکلاتی پیش میاد، موسسه میتونه یه عذر خواهی و اطلاع رسانی بکنه، نه که الکی لینک بده و بچه های مردمو سر کار بذاره.
> کلا پاسخگو نیستن. سر ازمون قبلی من زنگ زدم دفتر مرکزی، یه خانم بی حوصله گفت به نمایندگی شهرتون مربوطه و قطع کرد!!
> مشکل سایت، مشکلی که بچه های کل کشور دارن، به نمایندگی ما مربوطه!
> 
> 
> به هرحال دوستان من الان موفق شدم ترازمو ببینم. اگه کسی خواست، بره azmoon.gaj.ir . اینم تا الان لود نمیشد، الان شد


درصدا رو به تو هم نداد؟؟

----------


## Sonnet

> درصدا رو به تو هم نداد؟؟


نه دیگه، تراز فقط

----------


## A . H

مجدد کارنامه رو از سایت نمیشه گرفت !

----------


## A . H

حالا جدا از این قضیه سوال های 59 و 65 برام خیلی مبهمه مخصوصا سوال 59 ! شما نظری ندارید؟

----------


## Sonnet

> حالا جدا از این قضیه سوال های 59 و 65 برام خیلی مبهمه مخصوصا سوال 59 ! شما نظری ندارید؟


چه رشته ای؟ نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟!

----------


## A . H

> چه رشته ای؟ نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟!


نظام قدیم

----------


## mwmad

> حالا جدا از این قضیه سوال های 59 و 65 برام خیلی مبهمه مخصوصا سوال 59 ! شما نظری ندارید؟


دینیش خیلی سلیقه ای بود . منم همین دوتایی ک گفتیو اشتباه زدم . 
پ.ن:الان رفتم سایت کارنامه اومد

----------


## Sonnet

> دینیش خیلی سلیقه ای بود . منم همین دوتایی ک گفتیو اشتباه زدم . 
> پ.ن:الان رفتم سایت کارنامه اومد


از کدوم بخش گرفتین؟ برای من توی اون پنل همیشگی، اخرین کارنامه مربوط به ازمون اسفنده. توی پنل جدید هم فقط نمودار تراز زو نشون میده و کارنامه نیست

----------


## mwmad

> از کدوم بخش گرفتین؟ برای من توی اون پنل همیشگی، اخرین کارنامه مربوط به ازمون اسفنده. توی پنل جدید هم فقط نمودار تراز زو نشون میده و کارنامه نیست


تو پنل قبلی ک دیگه فک نکنم بزارن 
تو پنل جدید وارد حساب شدم و کنار اونجایی ک نمودار میده وسطیرو زدم بعد ۱۰ دیقه دیدم اومده

----------


## mehdi9090

بچه ها کسی خبر داره سال های گذشته با چه تراز هایی تو گاج پزشکی قبولی داشته ؟

----------


## genzo

> بچه ها کسی خبر داره سال های گذشته با چه تراز هایی تو گاج پزشکی قبولی داشته ؟


بله با تراز 7000 بالا 
البته یه دوست داشتم با 6800 میانگین اورد منطقه 2

----------


## Sonnet

> بچه ها کسی خبر داره سال های گذشته با چه تراز هایی تو گاج پزشکی قبولی داشته ؟


من خبر ندارم کی قبول شده یا نه. ولی از چندتا مشاور که هم توی قلمچی بودن هم گاج پرسیدم، گفتن ترازای قلمچی وگاج مثل همه از نظر سطحی که به داوطلب میده.

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

سلام
کسی میدونه هزینه آزمون های جامع گاج چقدره؟

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام
> کسی میدونه هزینه آزمون های جامع گاج چقدره؟


42تومن

----------


## ha.hg

تاریخ ازمون های جامع :
23و30خرداد
6تیر

----------


## WickedSick

امروز سنجش پایه اس  :Yahoo (4): 
آزمون خیلی مهمی هم نیست. سه تای بعدی بی نهایت مهمن. این یکی رو دستگرمی تلقی کنین.
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mwmad

> تاریخ ازمون های جامع :
> 23و30خرداد
> 6تیر


برای فارغ التحصیلا هم همینه ؟ چون فقط تو برنامه نظام جدیداست
پارسال هم پنجشنبه بود؟؟

----------


## genzo

بله


> برای فارغ التحصیلا هم همینه ؟ چون فقط تو برنامه نظام جدیداست
> پارسال هم پنجشنبه بود؟؟


پارسال پنج شنبه گذاشتند

----------


## mwmad

> امروز سنجش پایه اس 
> آزمون خیلی مهمی هم نیست. سه تای بعدی بی نهایت مهمن. این یکی رو دستگرمی تلقی کنین.
> موفق باشید


سال کنکورت چنتا ازمون جامع شرکت کردی؟؟ 
بنظرت سوالای جامع گاج بهتره یا قلمچی؟

----------


## WickedSick

> سال کنکورت چنتا ازمون جامع شرکت کردی؟؟ 
> بنظرت سوالای جامع گاج بهتره یا قلمچی؟


والا ۳ تا جامع سنجشو که رفتم. قلمچیام اگه اشتباه نکنم ۲ تا رو رفتن و اون یکیو تو خونه زدم.

سال اول جامع های سنجش همرو رفتم ولی قلم چی ففط اخریو رفتم.

در کل قلم چی بهتره بنظرم

----------


## mwmad

> والا ۳ تا جامع سنجشو که رفتم. قلمچیام اگه اشتباه نکنم ۲ تا رو رفتن و اون یکیو تو خونه زدم.
> 
> سال اول جامع های سنجش همرو رفتم ولی قلم چی ففط اخریو رفتم.
> 
> در کل قلم چی بهتره بنظرم


بنظرت میرسم ۳ سنجش + ۲ قلم چی برم و سوالای گاج هم کار کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> بنظرت میرسم ۳ سنجش + ۲ قلم چی برم و سوالای گاج هم کار کنم؟؟


گاج نیاز نیس هانی. اگه از من میشنوی نیاز نیس کارش کنی!

----------


## genzo

> گاج نیاز نیس هانی. اگه از من میشنوی نیاز نیس کارش کنی!


خصوصی چک کن

----------


## ha.hg

> برای فارغ التحصیلا هم همینه ؟ چون فقط تو برنامه نظام جدیداست
> پارسال هم پنجشنبه بود؟؟


اره همینه دیروز پرسیدم. پارسال هم چون تداخل داشت با بقیه ازمونا  به این خاطر پنجشنبه گذاشتن

----------


## fateme2020

سلام دوستان کسی سوالهای گاج فارغ تجربی امروز رو داره بزاره؟

----------


## mwmad

> گاج نیاز نیس هانی. اگه از من میشنوی نیاز نیس کارش کنی!


گاجو از اول ثبت نام کرده بودم 
پس قلمو سنجش میرم 
در مورد جامع گاج نظری نداری؟( از نظر سطح سوال)

----------


## mwmad

> سلام دوستان کسی سوالهای گاج فارغ تجربی امروز رو داره بزاره؟


امروز نبودا هفته دیگست

----------


## WickedSick

> گاجو از اول ثبت نام کرده بودم 
> پس قلمو سنجش میرم 
> در مورد جامع گاج نظری نداری؟( از نظر سطح سوال)


راستش نه. از سطحش خبر ندارم.
 اگه از من میشنوی نرو..البته بریم اتفاق بدی نمیفته ولی سنجشا بهترن.

----------


## fateme2020

> امروز نبودا هفته دیگست


ا من فک کردم گاج هم امروز بوده . ممنونم  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Abcd11

سلام بچه ها
کسی از شما میدونه تراز گاج با قلمچی چقدر تفاوت داره ؟
چون به نظرم زیاد اعتباری به تراز گاج نیست استرس گرفتم

----------


## genzo

فردا ازمونه 
النشا الله 
فردا 7000

----------


## Sonnet

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی از شما میدونه تراز گاج با قلمچی چقدر تفاوت داره ؟
> چون به نظرم زیاد اعتباری به تراز گاج نیست استرس گرفتم


من چند پست قبل درباره این موضوع نوشتم.
ولی باز به خاطر حرف شما، دیروز هم پرسیدم از اون مشاوری که هم توی گاجه هم قلمچی.
گفت خب اگه میخوای مطمئن شی، برو سوالای قلمچی رو بزن و ببین دیگه. میگفت قلمچی ریاضی فیزیکش سخته و گاج زیست و شیمیش، به خاطر همین تراز کلیشون نه تنها مثل همه، بلکه شاید کسی که گاجه,, آزمون قلمچی رو بده، ترازش یه ۲۰۰،۳۰۰ تا بیشتر شه (البته اینو درباره شخص من گفت با توجه به درصدام)

گاج الان دو ساله که دانش اموز خوبم زیاد داره و یه عده از تراز بالا ها هستن که یک هفته در میون توی هر دو شرکت میکنن. مثل رتبه ۱ تجربی پارسال.

----------


## A . H

ازمون چطور بود ؟
دلیل سخت بودن ریاضی چی میتونه باشه ؟!

----------


## A . H

> ازمون چطور بود ؟
> دلیل سخت بودن ریاضی چی میتونه باشه ؟!


شما میتونید وارد صفحه شخصی بشید ؟

----------


## genzo

سلام 
ریاضی اش خدا را شکر بد نبود ولی میزان هندسه و امارش زیاد بود

----------


## mwmad

> شما میتونید وارد صفحه شخصی بشید ؟


با ریاضیو شیمیش از اول سال مشکل دارم خیلیییییی غیر استاندارده... من سوالای شیمی قلمچی هم میزنم ولی از هر ۵ تا یدونه دشواره ولی گاج از ۵ تا ۴ تاش خیلی سخته بقیه هم متوسط .
من نتونستم وارد شم .

----------


## stanlee

> با ریاضیو شیمیش از اول سال مشکل دارم خیلیییییی غیر استاندارده... من سوالای شیمی قلمچی هم میزنم ولی از هر ۵ تا یدونه دشواره ولی گاج از ۵ تا ۴ تاش خیلی سخته بقیه هم متوسط .
> من نتونستم وارد شم .


شیمی این ازمون سخت بود؟

----------


## A . H

> سلام 
> ریاضی اش خدا را شکر بد نبود ولی میزان هندسه و امارش زیاد بود


میتونید وارد صفحه شخصی بشید ؟

----------


## stanlee

برا من اولین ازمونی بود که شرکت کردم 
درکل اختصاصیا متوسط بود سطح کل ازمونم متوسط بود 
فیزیکو میشد این ازمون 100 زد راحت فقط نمی دونم چرا 4 تا سوال دینامیکشو نزدم چون اومدم خونه هر چهار تارو زدم بجاش وقتشو گذاشتم رو شیمی 
و اینکه چقدر برنامه ای که برا ریاضی دادن گنگ بود 
گفتن ریاضی پیش فصل 2 درصورتی که فصل 2 همون شتر گاو پلنگ خودمونه از همه چی گفته از تابع درجه دوم تا تابع ترکیب و تابع وارون و معادله مثلثاتی و رشد و زوال مجموع جملات  تصاعد حسابی و هندسی و تعیین کران داری دنباله ها ... حالا از بین این همه چیز فقط یه دونه سوال ازش اورد اونم معادله درجه دون و البته یه دونه از رشد و زوالم داد حالا من بیشتر وقتمو گذاشتم چیزایی رو خودنم که اصلا نیومد ... از ریاضیش فقط امارو زدم 12 تا همه درست 48 درصد ... ریاضیش کارمو خراب کرد ... 
البته در کل 6 روز برا این ازمون خوندم

----------


## A . H

> برا من اولین ازمونی بود که شرکت کردم 
> درکل اختصاصیا متوسط بود سطح کل ازمونم متوسط بود 
> فیزیکو میشد این ازمون 100 زد راحت فقط نمی دونم چرا 4 تا سوال دینامیکشو نزدم چون اومدم خونه هر چهار تارو زدم بجاش وقتشو گذاشتم رو شیمی 
> و اینکه چقدر برنامه ای که برا ریاضی دادن گنگ بود 
> گفتن ریاضی پیش فصل 2 درصورتی که فصل 2 همون شتر گاو پلنگ خودمونه از همه چی گفته از تابع درجه دوم تا تابع ترکیب و تابع وارون و معادله مثلثاتی و رشد و زوال مجموع جملات  تصاعد حسابی و هندسی و تعیین کران داری دنباله ها ... حالا از بین این همه چیز فقط یه دونه سوال ازش اورد اونم معادله درجه دون و البته یه دونه از رشد و زوالم داد حالا من بیشتر وقتمو گذاشتم چیزایی رو خودنم که اصلا نیومد ... از ریاضیش فقط امارو زدم 12 تا همه درست 48 درصد ... ریاضیش کارمو خراب کرد ... 
> البته در کل 6 روز برا این ازمون خوندم


موفق باشید

----------


## stanlee

> موفق باشید


ممنون 
و همینطور شما

----------


## stanlee

> من چند پست قبل درباره این موضوع نوشتم.
> ولی باز به خاطر حرف شما، دیروز هم پرسیدم از اون مشاوری که هم توی گاجه هم قلمچی.
> گفت خب اگه میخوای مطمئن شی، برو سوالای قلمچی رو بزن و ببین دیگه. میگفت قلمچی ریاضی فیزیکش سخته و گاج زیست و شیمیش، به خاطر همین تراز کلیشون نه تنها مثل همه، بلکه شاید کسی که گاجه,, آزمون قلمچی رو بده، ترازش یه ۲۰۰،۳۰۰ تا بیشتر شه (البته اینو درباره شخص من گفت با توجه به درصدام)
> 
> گاج الان دو ساله که دانش اموز خوبم زیاد داره و یه عده از تراز بالا ها هستن که یک هفته در میون توی هر دو شرکت میکنن. مثل رتبه ۱ تجربی پارسال.


البته این که خیلی بعیده شما گاج شرکت کنی بعد قلم چی شرکت کنی و ترازت تو قلمچی بالاتر از گاج باشه 
شاید ساده ترین دلیلش اینه تراز گاج 10000 تاییه ولی قلم چی 9000 تاییه یعنی گاج 1000 تا بیشتره مثلا اگه یه درس سخت باشه و شما 100 بزنی اونو تو قلم حدودا تراز میده 8500 ولی تو گاج تراز بالای 9000 بهتون میده ولی تو قلم امکان نداره بالای 9000 شی چون سقفش اینه پس منطقیه که تراز گاج از قلم در حالت عادی بیشتره به نظرم بهتره 500 تا کم کنین تا ترازش مثل مال قلم بشه حالا این نظر من با توجه به کارنامه هایی که از دوستام دیدم چون دوستم تو قلم می اورد 5600 تو گاج تارزش 6500 اینا بود البته این برا پارسال بود

----------


## Sonnet

> ازمون چطور بود ؟
> دلیل سخت بودن ریاضی چی میتونه باشه ؟!


شاید به این دلیل که باید برای مواجهه با آزمون سخت هم آماده باشیم. برای من که درس خوبی بود که روی حل یه سوال پافشاری نکنم

----------


## genzo

والا قلم چی و گاج خیلی تفاوت در تراز ندارند
البته سطح سوالات شیمی گاج خیلی بالاتر از قلم چی است 
و البته ریاضی

----------


## genzo

والا قلم چی و گاج خیلی تفاوت در تراز ندارند
البته سطح سوالات شیمی گاج خیلی بالاتر از قلم چی است 
و البته ریاضی

----------


## stanlee

به نظر من که خیلی فرق دارن چون من هر دو رو شرکت کردم ... سوال های امروز گاج بخصوص تو ریاضی فیزیک هیچ چیز خاصی نداشت شیمیش متوسط بود و سطح زیستش خوب بود

----------


## stanlee

البته برا دوازدهما شاید سخت ترش کرده باشن نمی دونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## genzo

> به نظر من که خیلی فرق دارن چون من هر دو رو شرکت کردم ... سوال های امروز گاج بخصوص تو ریاضی فیزیک هیچ چیز خاصی نداشت شیمیش متوسط بود و سطح زیستش خوب بود


امروز راحت بود ازمون های قبل سخت بود

----------


## Amirkhan21

ازمون های گاج سوالاشووو ایده های قشنگگگ دارن و نکته های جدید ؟چون ازمون ها بعضیااا صرفااا یه خوندن ساده می خوان و محاسبات سخت داره...عمومیشاا اسونه؟؟

----------


## genzo

هندسه چرا 5 تا میدن ؟

----------


## genzo

یا حتی امار 5 تا ؟

----------


## stanlee

> یا حتی امار 5 تا ؟


چطور مگه؟
خب مباحث کمه کل کتاب که نیست برا همین 5 تا میدن

----------


## genzo

شما هندسع را خوندی؟

----------


## stanlee

> شما هندسع را خوندی؟


نچ من فقط احتمالو زدم همه رو هم درس زدم همین

----------


## genzo

ایول داداش همه ی احتمالاش راحت نبود 
مخصوصا اون که گفته بود جعبه فک کنم

----------


## stanlee

> ایول داداش همه ی احتمالاش راحت نبود 
> مخصوصا اون که گفته بود جعبه فک کنم


کدوم سوال ؟ جعبه نداشتیم ظرف داشتیم اون سوال که تیپش باو تابلو بود که یکم دقت میخواست

----------


## stanlee

من این ازمون جمع غلطای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی 3 تا بود این قضیه برا خودمم عجیب بود

----------


## stanlee

لامصب احتمالای قلم چی پاره کننده بود پارسال یادمه ... امکان نداشت مثلش تو کنکور بیاد ... ولی اینایی که گاج اورده همشون احتمال داره بیاد مثلا تست 122 شبیه یکی از تمرینای کتابه یه بار قبلا تو کنکور اومد همه گفتن چقدر سخت بود در صورتی که تست کتاب بود

----------


## Sonnet

> البته این که خیلی بعیده شما گاج شرکت کنی بعد قلم چی شرکت کنی و ترازت تو قلمچی بالاتر از گاج باشه 
> شاید ساده ترین دلیلش اینه تراز گاج 10000 تاییه ولی قلم چی 9000 تاییه یعنی گاج 1000 تا بیشتره مثلا اگه یه درس سخت باشه و شما 100 بزنی اونو تو قلم حدودا تراز میده 8500 ولی تو گاج تراز بالای 9000 بهتون میده ولی تو قلم امکان نداره بالای 9000 شی چون سقفش اینه پس منطقیه که تراز گاج از قلم در حالت عادی بیشتره به نظرم بهتره 500 تا کم کنین تا ترازش مثل مال قلم بشه حالا این نظر من با توجه به کارنامه هایی که از دوستام دیدم چون دوستم تو قلم می اورد 5600 تو گاج تارزش 6500 اینا بود البته این برا پارسال بود


اینکه سقفشون چقدره رو حقیقتش من بررسی نکردم. ولی خودمم پارسال قلمچی بودم و امسال گاج و امسال درصد شیمیم حدود ۴۰٪ و بقیه درسا حدود ۲۰٪ افزایش درصد داشتم تا الان، ولی تراز امسالم نسبت به پارسال قلمچی فقط ۵۰۰ تا بیشتره. بر این اساس که شما میگی باید من با پیشرفتم، تراز مشابه پارسال میاوردم، که منطقی نیست. (درصدامم بر اساس مقایسه آزمون گاج و قلمچی نمیگم که باز بگید مثلا گاج آسون تره، هرچند نیست) . الانم باز توی سایت مشاوران ۱۰۰ ( که مشاورای خوبی داره) همین حرفی که اون ۲ مشاور زدن رو دیدم که گفتن. این مشاورا چون همزمان با بچه های گاج و قلمچی در ارتباطن، به نظر نمیاد بی حساب بگن.

شما امسال هر۲ تا رو همزمان شرکت میکنین؟

----------


## stanlee

> اینکه سقفشون چقدره رو حقیقتش من بررسی نکردم. ولی خودمم پارسال قلمچی بودم و امسال گاج و امسال درصد شیمیم حدود ۴۰٪ و بقیه درسا حدود ۲۰٪ افزایش درصد داشتم تا الان، ولی تراز امسالم نسبت به پارسال قلمچی فقط ۵۰۰ تا بیشتره. بر این اساس که شما میگی باید من با پیشرفتم، تراز مشابه پارسال میاوردم، که منطقی نیست. (درصدامم بر اساس مقایسه آزمون گاج و قلمچی نمیگم که باز بگید مثلا گاج آسون تره، هرچند نیست) . الانم باز توی سایت مشاوران ۱۰۰ ( که مشاورای خوبی داره) همین حرفی که اون ۲ مشاور زدن رو دیدم که گفتن. این مشاورا چون همزمان با بچه های گاج و قلمچی در ارتباطن، به نظر نمیاد بی حساب بگن.
> 
> شما امسال هر۲ تا رو همزمان شرکت میکنین؟


من پارسال قلم میرفتم یه چند تا گاجم رفتم اختلاف تراز گاج و قلم چیم حدودا 700 تایی بود امسال تابستون بودم قلم و بعد دیگه نرفتم تا الان که اومدم گاج

----------


## A . H

چرا جواب نمیدید ؟!!! میتونید برید صفحه شخصی ؟

----------


## Sonnet

> چرا جواب نمیدید ؟!!! میتونید برید صفحه شخصی ؟


بله

----------


## mwmad

> بله


من رمزمو میزنم وارد ی اکانت دیگه میشه :Yahoo (21):  خدا صبر بدههههه

----------


## mwmad

> شیمی این ازمون سخت بود؟


نبود؟وقت گیر چی :Yahoo (75):

----------


## stanlee

> نبود؟وقت گیر چی


چرل یکم بود البته وقت گیر بودن شیمی چیز عادیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A . H

> من رمزمو میزنم وارد ی اکانت دیگه میشه خدا صبر بدههههه


واسه من دو ازمون نمیاورد ایندفعه اورد ! برو سایت گاج / کارنامه من / اونجا شماره موبایل بزن واست کد میاد بقیه معلومه! (اینکارو میکنی؟)
من اولین باره اینکارو کردم . مثل اینکه صفحه شخصی عوض شده! ( خوب شده انصافا  :Y (683):  )

----------


## mwmad

> واسه من دو ازمون نمیاورد ایندفعه اورد ! برو سایت گاج / کارنامه من / اونجا شماره موبایل بزن واست کد میاد بقیه معلومه! (اینکارو میکنی؟)
> من اولین باره اینکارو کردم . مثل اینکه صفحه شخصی عوض شده! ( خوب شده انصافا  )


همینکارارو میکنم هر دفعه یه اسمی رو میاره بالا 
هفته پیش هم همین بود فرداش درست شد

----------


## A . H

> همینکارارو میکنم هر دفعه یه اسمی رو میاره بالا 
> هفته پیش هم همین بود فرداش درست شد


عجیبه  :Y (712):

----------


## mwmad

> چرل یکم بود البته وقت گیر بودن شیمی چیز عادیه


ببین وقت گیر داریم تا وقت گیر ...
تو ک قلمچی میزنی میدونی ک بین سوالای دشوار و متوسطش یه توازنی هست مثل کنکور و موج ازمون... ولی گاج من هیچوقت توازن ندیدم بدون اغراق
۲ هفته پیش ک جامع بود از خودم موج ازمون میگرفتم و همش بالای ۶۰ میزدم . تو گاج زدم ۳۰ . دیگه خودت حساب کن...

----------


## genzo

سلام 
شما از سایت کارنامه می گیرید؟

----------


## stanlee

> ببین وقت گیر داریم تا وقت گیر ...
> تو ک قلمچی میزنی میدونی ک بین سوالای دشوار و متوسطش یه توازنی هست مثل کنکور و موج ازمون... ولی گاج من هیچوقت توازن ندیدم بدون اغراق
> ۲ هفته پیش ک جامع بود از خودم موج ازمون میگرفتم و همش بالای ۶۰ میزدم . تو گاج زدم ۳۰ . دیگه خودت حساب کن...


دیگه در این حدم نبود که تو میگی من این ازمون شیمی شو زدم 65 کلن هم نیم ساعت وقت گذاشتم روش خب ببین من اول اومدم همه حفظیا رو زدم و بعد رفتم سراغ درسای دیگه بعدش اخر کار 5 دیقه اضافه اومد تونستم چندتا محاسباتی هم بزنم این ازمون 9 تا محاسباتی داشت که 3 _ 4 تاش واقن چیز خاصی نداشت

----------


## A . H

> سلام 
> شما از سایت کارنامه می گیرید؟


بله

----------


## phzed

سلام بچه ها
ببخشید سوالم خارج از بحثه تقریبا
اما شما میدونین سوالات جامع گاج یا همون سه تای اخری واسه سال96.97 رو میشه از کجا پیدا کرد؟

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام بچه ها
> ببخشید سوالم خارج از بحثه تقریبا
> اما شما میدونین سوالات جامع گاج یا همون سه تای اخری واسه سال96.97 رو میشه از کجا پیدا کرد؟


دانلود آزمون 9 تیر 96 گاج - کنکور
البته فقط 96 هستش

----------


## phzed

> دانلود آزمون 9 تیر 96 گاج - کنکور
> البته فقط 96 هستش


این ازمون ماله سال تحصیلی95.96 هستش
راستش دنباله96.97 بودم
بازم ممنون ازتون :Y (694):

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام بچه ها
> ببخشید سوالم خارج از بحثه تقریبا
> اما شما میدونین سوالات جامع گاج یا همون سه تای اخری واسه سال96.97 رو میشه از کجا پیدا کرد؟


http://s9.picofile.com/file/8358738168/%D8%AC%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B91.pdf.html

http://s8.picofile.com/file/83587382...DB%8C.pdf.html

جامع1پاسخ

جامع2سوال

جامع2عمومی

جامع2پاسخ

جامع3سوال

جامع3عمومی

جامع3پاسخ

ازمون جامع های سال97گاج

----------


## phzed

> جامع1جامع1عمومی
> 
> جامع1پاسخ
> 
> جامع2سوال
> 
> جامع2عمومی
> 
> جامع2پاسخ
> ...


واقعا دمتون گرم
چند وقته دنبالشونم پیدا نمیشدن اصلا
خیلی خیلی ممنون :Y (694):

----------


## legend one

چرا این تاپیک اینقده بی روحه یه نفرم پیدا نمیشه یه کارنامه بذاره

----------


## A . H

یکی از متفاوت ترین شعر های دبیرستان  :Y (683): 
_زر عزيز آفريده است_ خدا  هر که خوارش بکرد خوار بشد
با ارزوی موفقیت برای ازمون فردا

----------


## A . H

از 9 تا قرابت 5 تاش روی سوال منفی بود ! 
چطور بود دوستان ؟

----------


## genzo

سلام  خدا را شکر خوب بود 
فقط فیزیک سخت بود به نظرم

----------


## genzo

*بچه ها چند تا سوال ازمون را نتونستم بفهم
بی زحمت یکی توضیح بده ممنون 


سوال 189 چرا تو پاسخ نامه خط اخرش را این طوری حل کرده مگه نباید با  تناسب{ منظورم نسبتی که بنویسی 360 را در طول موج رفته و 20 سانتی را چه قدر تغییر فاز } رفت ؟

سوال 190 را یکی توضیح بده 

سوال 207 شیمی مورد  4 چرا درسته ؟  

و سوال 209 مگر نباید در صورت کسر فراورده نوشت و مخرج واکنش دهنده این که برعکس نوشته تو پاسخ نامه برای مرحله 2 


سوال 223 مگه نگفته حالت استاندارد پس چرا اب در واکنش تولید گاز اب را مایع فرض نکرده و گاز گرفته ؟ مگه حالت استاندار اب  مایع نی 

سوال 127 را حلش را متوجه نشدم میشه یه توضیح بدید

سوال 3 ادبیات چرا جوابش میشه 2  تو پاسخ نامه غلط جواب داده؟


ممنون بابت پاسخ ها*  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## roxsana

بچه هایی که سال پیش قلم پی بودین از این که گاج اومدین راضی هستین ؟؟؟؟؟ اونایی که از اول گاج بودین راضی هستین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## A . H

> *بچه ها چند تا سوال ازمون را نتونستم بفهم
> بی زحمت یکی توضیح بده ممنون 
> 
> 
> سوال 189 چرا تو پاسخ نامه خط اخرش را این طوری حل کرده مگه نباید با  تناسب{ منظورم نسبتی که بنویسی 360 را در طول موج رفته و 20 سانتی را چه قدر تغییر فاز } رفت ؟
> 
> سوال 190 را یکی توضیح بده 
> 
> سوال 207 شیمی مورد  4 چرا درسته ؟  
> ...


*سوال 3 ادبیات از 8 مورد 5 تاش غلطه و 3 تاش درست  چون جواب درست رو سوال خواسته پس گزینه 2 درست میشه ( فکر کنم روی سوال  اشتباه خوندی ) 
بقیش رو بقیه اساتید جواب بدند ( البته سختش همین بود بقیش راحته  ) *

----------


## A . H

> بچه هایی که سال پیش قلم پی بودین از این که گاج اومدین راضی هستین ؟؟؟؟؟ اونایی که از اول گاج بودین راضی هستین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله راضی هستم! ( مورد اول )

----------


## genzo

> *سوال 3 ادبیات از 8 مورد 5 تاش غلطه و 3 تاش درست  چون جواب درست رو سوال خواسته پس گزینه 2 درست میشه ( فکر کنم روی سوال  اشتباه خوندی ) 
> بقیش رو بقیه اساتید جواب بدند ( البته سختش همین بود بقیش راحته  ) *



ترازت چند شد ؟

----------


## A . H

> ترازت چند شد ؟


من ترازم زیاد بالا نیست ( درواقع هیچ ادعایی ندارم ! )

----------


## legend one

سوال 189  فرقی ندارن که شما فرض کن هر  دوپی معادل یه لانداس یا 360 درجه هم ارز 3متره پس 25 سانتی متر چه نسبتی  از 3متره خب یک دوازدهم که میشه پی ششم      سوال 190 از روی تابع میشه  فهمید که  جهت انتشار موج محور مثبت y و سرعت ارتعاش ذرات هم که  منفی میاد  که چون اندیس u هم y در خلاف محور y ه       سوال  207 با کاهش حجم غلظت کل مواد گازی  افزایش پیدا میکنه و اثر تعدیلی هم  طوری نیس که بتونه همه افزایشو کاهش بده اگه قانع نشدی سوال 2154 ایکیو 

سوال 209 درسته که

 سوال 223 گاز اب مخلوط coو بخار ابه 

سوال 127 منم نمیمتوجهم

سوال 3 سه تاش درسته دیگه.

----------


## genzo

> سوال 189  فرقی ندارن که شما فرض کن هر  دوپی معادل یه لانداس یا 360 درجه هم ارز 3متره پس 25 سانتی متر چه نسبتی  از 3متره خب یک دوازدهم که میشه پی ششم      سوال 190 از روی تابع میشه  فهمید که  جهت انتشار موج محور مثبت y و سرعت ارتعاش ذرات هم که  منفی میاد  که چون اندیس u هم y در خلاف محور y ه       سوال  207 با کاهش حجم غلظت کل مواد گازی  افزایش پیدا میکنه و اثر تعدیلی هم  طوری نیس که بتونه همه افزایشو کاهش بده اگه قانع نشدی سوال 2154 ایکیو 
> 
> سوال 209 درسته که
> 
>  سوال 223 گاز اب مخلوط coو بخار ابه 
> 
> سوال 127 منم نمیمتوجهم
> 
> سوال 3 سه تاش درسته دیگه.


در مورد سوال 233 
میدونم که واکنش چیه ولی وقتی میگه حالت استاندارد باید  حالت فیزیکی رعایت شود اگر مایع بگیری اب را جواب اشتباه میشه 

میدونم تو فصل ترمودینامیک این واکنش را با اب گاز نوشته

----------


## A . H

تاریخ سه ازمون اخر رو میدونید ؟

----------


## hamedaaa

گاج هنوز به امحتانای جامع نرسیده ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## genzo

> گاج هنوز به امحتانای جامع نرسیده ؟


 نه ازمون بعدی جامع است داداش 
ازمون های جامع هم پنجشنبه هست

----------


## genzo

> تاریخ سه ازمون اخر رو میدونید ؟


می پرسم تو تاپیک اعلام میکنم انشا الله

----------


## A . H

> می پرسم تو تاپیک اعلام میکنم انشا الله


البته من پرسیدم گفت سه هفته بعد بعدش هر هفته ( 3 ) میخوام مطمئن شم

----------


## A . H

> می پرسم تو تاپیک اعلام میکنم انشا الله


تا امشب میتونی بپرسی ؟

----------


## legend one

23و 30 خرداد و 6تیر

----------


## A . H

> 23و 30 خرداد و 6تیر


پس حله !
فقط چرا پنجشنبه ها ؟!

----------


## legend one

فک کنم برا اینکه با ازمون های دیگه تداخل نداشته باشه

----------


## genzo

ازمون چه طور بود ؟ 
سخت یا اسون

----------


## A . H

*با ارزوی موفقیت برای همگان* 

_در ازمون فردا_
 :Y (553):

----------


## A . H

امیدوارم هیچوقت رنگ چاپگر مثل کاغد گران نشود !  :Yahoo (92):

----------


## genzo

> امیدوارم هیچوقت رنگ چاپگر مثل کاغد گران نشود !


  برای شما هم کوچک بود ؟

----------


## A . H

> برای شما هم کوچک بود ؟


بله  :Y (668):

----------


## genzo

> بله


سخت بود یا اسان ؟  

تحلیل ذرس به درس بگو داش :/

----------


## A . H

> سخت بود یا اسان ؟  
> 
> تحلیل ذرس به درس بگو داش :/


ادبیات در سطح کنکور 
عربی کمی اسانتر از کنکور 
دینی کمی اسانتر از کنکور ( البته دینی شبیه کنکور نبود بنظرم ) 
زبان در حد کنکور ( بجز ردینگ که نتوستم ببینمشون ! ) 
زمین در حد کنکور 
ریاضی کمی سختر از کنکور 
زیست 13 تا شمارشی داشت! کمی سختتر از کنکور 
فیزیک در حد کنکور 
شیمی مفاهیم خیلی سختر از کنکور 
البته این نظر منه  :Y (564): 
تو هم بگو

----------


## genzo

ادبیات در حد کنکور
عربی راحت تر
دینی سخت تر  خیلی برام سخت بود
زبان راحت تر
ریاضی سخت تر
زیست سخت تر اون شمارشی ها ترکوند
فیزیک   در حد یا یکم سخت تر
شیمی مسائل خوب ولی حفظیات دیوانه کننده (؛

----------


## A . H

> ادبیات در حد کنکور
> عربی راحت تر
> دینی سخت تر  خیلی برام سخت بود
> زبان راحت تر
> ریاضی سخت تر
> زیست سخت تر اون شمارشی ها ترکوند
> فیزیک   در حد یا یکم سخت تر
> شیمی مسائل خوب ولی حفظیات دیوانه کننده (؛


دینی کنکور 97 رو زدی ؟

----------


## genzo

> دینی کنکور 97 رو زدی ؟


 نه هنوز نرسیدم

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها شما غلط هاتون تا چه حده
من بیش از حد غلط دارم
متوسط به بالاست سطحم نمیدونم چه کنم

----------


## smza

چرا تراز هست ولی کارنامه درصدی رو باز نمیکنه؟ من امروز اولین ازمونم بود

----------


## smza

کارنامه برای شما اومده؟ کی میاد؟

----------


## genzo

> کارنامه برای شما اومده؟ کی میاد؟


 , والا من حضوری میگیرم

----------


## stanlee

من حفظیای شیمی رو زدم ولی وقت گیر بود

----------


## genzo

> من حفظیای شیمی رو زدم ولی وقت گیر بود



والا مسائلش راحت تر بود

----------


## erfan1st

تراز دهیش چجوریه؟

----------


## genzo

> تراز دهیش چجوریه؟


 تراز بگو باو :/

----------


## genzo

کارنامه هاتون بفرستید :/

----------


## erfan1st

من ****
6650

----------


## genzo

> من ****
> 6650



خوب بوده به نسبت 
ولی رنج 7000 بالا خیلی بهتره 

ولی من رفیقم پارسال با میانگین 6800 اخرش پزشکی اورد

----------


## Pouya417

بچه ها کسی میدونه سوالات رو از کجا میشه گیر آورد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## genzo

> بچه ها کسی میدونه سوالات رو از کجا میشه گیر آورد



والا سوالات ازمون گاج سخت پیدا میبشه 

ولی تو تلگرام باید باشه 
بازم دوستالن راهنمایتون می کنند

----------


## erfan1st

اختصاصی 6900
عمومی 5800
-----
عمومیاش خیلی سخت بود مخصوصن ادبیات
زیستش هم 10 و 12 تا شمارش داشت
در کل سخت بود بنظرم

----------


## genzo

> اختصاصی 6900
> عمومی 5800
> -----
> عمومیاش خیلی سخت بود مخصوصن ادبیات
> زیستش هم 10 و 12 تا شمارش داشت
> در کل سخت بود بنظرم


یه اسکرین میفرستی از کارنامت ؟

----------


## smza

چجور کارنامتو دیدی؟
من هرچی مشخصات خودمو میزنم وارد صفحه یکی دیگه میشه!!

----------


## erfan1st

با شماره موبایل
کد ملی
شماره داوطلبی

----------


## smza

چرا صفحه یکی دیگه رو باز میکنه؟

----------


## Mehran123

زیست و شیمیش خیلی سخت بود

----------


## erfan1st

نمیدونم
زنگ بزن نمایندگی شهرتون بپرس

----------


## genzo



----------


## _Senoritta_

_کسی کانالی میشناسه که همه آزمونا رو بذاره؟_

----------


## Insidee

> _کسی کانالی میشناسه که همه آزمونا رو بذاره؟_


اره

----------


## genzo

چرا انقدر شیمی کم جواب دادم 

کنکور ها خونه 3 برابر این جواب دادم :/ 


 :Yahoo (77): 




یکی یه چیز بگه دگ


حالا اگر پست حاشیه ای بود  جوالب داده بودید باو

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


اره


آدرسشم میگفتی دیگه_

----------


## Insidee

> _
> 
> آدرسشم میگفتی دیگه_


بن میشدم خب شانس نداریم که

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


بن میشدم خب شانس نداریم که


پ خ لطفا_

----------


## Gladiator

شما كه تو پست هاي قبلي تون دنبال سوالات امروز بودين پس چجوري تحليل سطح سوالا رو گذاشتين؟!!!
امان از دورويي

----------


## Helloll

منم کارناممو نمیتونم ببینم کارنامه یکی دیگرو میده

----------


## mwmad

> منم کارناممو نمیتونم ببینم کارنامه یکی دیگرو میده


گاج اینجوریه جدیدا فردا صب یا ظهر امتحان کن درست میشه

----------


## Pouya417

سلام بچه ها میشه فقط آزمون آخر گاجو ثبت نام کنم

----------


## pourya78

پاسخ فارغ تجربی رو ندارم از کجا پیدا میشه اگه کسی داره ممنونم بفرسته . متشکر

----------


## marzie_

منم گشتم تو نت نبود فک کنم باید بری از همونجا که ثبت نام کردی همون نمایندگی گاج بگیری من که وقت نداشتم برم اونجا از سایت دکتر آیکیو فیلم تحلیلاش رو دیدم

----------


## pourya78

یه مسلمانی اون پاسخ نامه گاج رو بده به ما اگه میشه اونایی که گاجید ممنون میشم فقط اختصاصی میخوام ممنون اگه میشه سریع بفرستید ممنون

----------


## genzo

پوریا اگر واتس اپ هستی بیا خصوصی تا برات عکس بگیرم بفرستم

----------


## genzo

> یه مسلمانی اون پاسخ نامه گاج رو بده به ما اگه میشه اونایی که گاجید ممنون میشم فقط اختصاصی میخوام ممنون اگه میشه سریع بفرستید ممنون


خصوصی

----------


## A . H

*به** امید* *موفقیت* *در* *ازمون** فردا

*

----------


## Zahra45

لطفا سوالات و پاسخ گاج را از کجا بیاریم

----------


## Parisa.m

ازمون امروز از هفته پیش بهتر بود

----------


## genzo

خدا را شکر ازمون خوب بود 
شهر ما که تعداد کمتر بود نسبت به قبل 

شما چه طور ؟

----------


## Helloll

شهر ما هم کمتر بود !
آزمون در حد انتظارم نبود رتبم بدتر شد و کلی بی دقتی داشتم

----------


## A . H

برای ما تقریبا تعدا همون بود شاید بیشتر !
ازمون هم بجز یک درس نزدیکتر به کنکور شده بود

----------


## Helloll

ولی قک کنم سطح آزمون از کنکور پایینتر بود....
عمومی هاشو که مطمئنم خیلی اسونتر بود  :Yahoo (21): |||

----------


## Helloll

البته زیستشو فک کنم سخت تره

----------


## Helloll

شیمی هم مطمئنا اسون تر

----------


## smer

واقعا ازت بدم میاد پویا الفتی ، کتابش هم مثل سؤالای شیمی آزمونهای گاج واقعا مرخرف و غیر استاندارد بود  کلا آدم روانی ایه

----------


## A . H

بهر حال هر چی که هست مهم تحلیل دقیق سوالاست  :Y (623):

----------


## smer

> بهر حال هر چی که هست مهم تحلیل دقیق سوالاست


حتی ارزش تحلیل نداره سوالا شیمی آزمون قبلش ، باز این آزمون بهتر بود

----------


## naazanin

چرا 5 شنبه؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Helloll

اتفاقا قبلی به کنکورای فعلی نزدیکتر بود...این ازمون شیمیش در مقابل شیمی کنکور خیلی بیخود بود

----------


## Helloll

> چرا 5 شنبه؟


اینجوری هم به نفع خودشه هم ما...چون تداخل نداره ماهم میتونیم فردا ازمون دیگه ای بدیم هم بچه ها بیشتر شرکت میکنن

----------


## naazanin

> اینجوری هم به نفع خودشه هم ما...چون تداخل نداره ماهم میتونیم فردا ازمون دیگه ای بدیم هم بچه ها بیشتر شرکت میکنن


فقط همین جامع ها اینطوری بوده؟
چه خوب

----------


## Helloll

> فقط همین جامع ها اینطوری بوده؟
> چه خوب


 بله فقط جامع این طوریه

----------


## Ali_Alfred

> سلام بچه ها میشه فقط آزمون آخر گاجو ثبت نام کنم


سلام اره میشه  شما همین شنبه به نمایندگی شهرتون مراجعه کنین
یاباشماره021-6420تماس بگیرید تا راهنماییتون کنند

----------


## A . H

*خوب اینم اخریش بود
بماند برای اینده
1398/04/06

*

----------


## moamirian1

فکر کنم زیستش زیادی ایراد داره

----------


## Ali_Alfred

آزمون خوبی بود
ریاضی و معارف خوب طراحی شده بود

----------


## erfan1st

بچه ها من نرفتم

درس به درس چطور بود؟

----------


## mehdi9090

> اتفاقا قبلی به کنکورای فعلی نزدیکتر بود...این ازمون شیمیش در مقابل شیمی کنکور خیلی بیخود بود


اسون بود؟ اون وقت چند درصد زدی؟ من شیمی کنکور و قلم چی حداقل 70 می زنم اون ازمون به زور 60 درصد زدم میگی بیخوده؟ رتبه یک 85 درصد زده والا مگه یه تک رقمی چیزی باشین

----------


## mehdi9090

> بچه ها من نرفتم
> 
> درس به درس چطور بود؟


برخلاف انتظار سخت تر ازمون قبل طراحی شده بود مخصوصا زیست کلا ازمون چالشی و استانداردی بود به جز شیمی که خیلی بد طرح شده
 اخه سرانه مصرف اب رو باید حفظ کنیم؟>

----------


## erfan1st

اره زیستش همیشه داغونه

پس ای کاش میرفتم

کانالی سوال هاشونمیزارع؟؟ نظام قدیم؟!

----------


## mehdi9090

> اره زیستش همیشه داغونه
> 
> پس ای کاش میرفتم
> 
> کانالی سوال هاشونمیزارع؟؟ نظام قدیم؟!


نظام جدیدم فک نکنم بزارن یه هفته مونده به کنکور خود تست های سراسری رو کار کنی خیلی مفید تره مخصوصا واسه شما که نظام قدیمین خیلی از نکات تکرار میشه

----------


## stanlee

زیستش چقدر غلط داره

----------


## mehdi9090

> زیستش چقدر غلط داره


نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟ جدیدش که سخت بود ولی غلط زیادی نداشت نکته زیاد داشت

----------


## stanlee

> نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟ جدیدش که سخت بود ولی غلط زیادی نداشت نکته زیاد داشت


قدیم

----------


## Parisa.m

در کل ازمون ب نظرتون چطور بود؟
من فکر میکردم بهتر داده باشم ولی بدتر بود.

----------


## mehdi9090

> در کل ازمون ب نظرتون چطور بود؟
> من فکر میکردم بهتر داده باشم ولی بدتر بود.


کلا همیشه بعد ازمون فک می کنم خیلی خوب بودم بعدش دپرس میشم ازمون هم تقریبا کمی سخت تر از کنکور شده بود

----------


## smer

شیمی عین همیشه مزخرف یعنی واقعا مزخرف 
زیست نظام جدید هم واقعا سخت بود در نگاه اول آسون بنظر میومد ولی تصحیح که شد  نصف چیزایی که زدم غلط شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Parisa.m

> کلا همیشه بعد ازمون فک می کنم خیلی خوب بودم بعدش دپرس میشم ازمون هم تقریبا کمی سخت تر از کنکور شده بود


این دقیقا وضعیت منه.
یعنی ادم کاملا ناامید میشه:/

----------


## smer

> نظام قدیم هر چهار پنج سوال یکی غلط داره


نظام جدیدم چرت و پرت خیلی داشت ، خیلی

----------


## genzo

نمیدونم من کلا بد دادم 

یا همه ؟

----------


## Parisa.m

> نمیدونم من کلا بد دادم 
> 
> یا همه ؟


نه.تنها نیستی.کاملا روحیه ادمو داغون میکنه

----------


## genzo

> نه.تنها نیستی.کاملا روحیه ادمو داغون میکنه



من ازمون 97 خوب جواب ندادم به همین علت یکم بد جواب دادم 

ازمون قبلی ترازتون چند شد  ؟

----------


## Zahra77

*ازمون جامع یک هفته قبل از کنکور یعنی خودکشی 
اصلا به جواب ها توجه نکنین 
تقلب زیاد و تراز ها غیر واقعی اند 
فقط ب درصد توجه کنین !!

*

----------


## Parisa.m

> من ازمون 97 خوب جواب ندادم به همین علت یکم بد جواب دادم 
> 
> ازمون قبلی ترازتون چند شد  ؟


6950
این یکی 6800
شما چطور

----------


## genzo

> 6950
> این یکی 6800
> شما چطور


نظام قدیم بودم 
قبلی 6900 تقریبا و اختصاصی 7000

----------


## Pouya417

سلام بچه ها اگه کسی کارنامه گرفته بزاره

----------


## A . H

> نظام قدیم هر چهار پنج سوال یکی غلط داره


مثلا میشه بگید کدوم سوال غلط داشت ؟

----------


## A . H

سوال 22 گزینه 2 رو میشه توضیح بدید که از کجا بفهمیم منظورش( ساز شکسته صدا در نمیاد ) ؟
من 3 زدم

----------


## Hamid_tig

> شیمی عین همیشه مزخرف یعنی واقعا مزخرف 
> زیست نظام جدید هم واقعا سخت بود در نگاه اول آسون بنظر میومد ولی تصحیح که شد  نصف چیزایی که زدم غلط شد


این پویا الفتی واقعا دیوانس برداشته از ردپای آب سوال طرح کرده  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## smer

> این پویا الفتی واقعا دیوانس برداشته از ردپای آب سوال طرح کرده


دلم میخواد یه جا گیرش بیارم تا میخوره بزنمش  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## A . H

> سوال 22 گزینه 2 رو میشه توضیح بدید که از کجا بفهمیم منظورش( ساز شکسته صدا در نمیاد ) ؟
> من 3 زدم


جواب بدید دیگه !

----------


## Parisa.m

> جواب بدید دیگه !


منم زدم3 و به نظرم دو نمیشه.
من همیشه همه قرابتارو درست میزدم.این ازمون چند تا غلطی که تو ادبیات داشتم قرابت بود:///

----------


## milad_bg80

سلام.
بنظرتون ارزش داره حلش کنم؟ازمون امروزو میگم

----------


## Parisa.m

> سلام.
> بنظرتون ارزش داره حلش کنم؟ازمون امروزو میگم


اره حلش کن.ضرر نداره. یه سری سوالاش واقعا خوب بود.

----------


## Khali

بچه هایی که اطلاع دارید یه سوال ازتون دارم
من میخوام بمونم برا ۹۹ و با توجه به اینکه دیگه مدرسه نمیرم
تصمیم دارم برم آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم
نظرتون راجب گاج چیه؟
برنامش خوبه؟
میشه بهش تکیه کرد؟

----------


## hisoka

> بچه هایی که اطلاع دارید یه سوال ازتون دارم
> من میخوام بمونم برا ۹۹ و با توجه به اینکه دیگه مدرسه نمیرم
> تصمیم دارم برم آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم
> نظرتون راجب گاج چیه؟
> برنامش خوبه؟
> میشه بهش تکیه کرد؟


اگر نظام جدید هستی
صبر کن کنکور 98 داده بشه 
بعد درصد شباهت ازمون های موسسات به کنکور رو مقایسه کن

----------


## Khali

> اگر نظام جدید هستی
> صبر کن کنکور 98 داده بشه 
> بعد درصد شباهت ازمون های موسسات به کنکور رو مقایسه کن


بله دوست عزیزم
نظام جدید هستم
چشم صبر میکنم

----------


## A . H

حتما برنامه گاج رو نگاه کنید 
من سال پیش بخاطر برنامش اومدم گاج و واقعا به من کمک کرد که تسلط بهتری به کتاب ها  داشته باشم

----------


## amoehsan

عنوان درس
درصد
نمره تراز
رتبه درس
تراز بدون غلط
درصد بدون غلط
میانگین درصد داوطلبان
میانگین درصد نفرات برتر
درصد نفر اول
زیر درس
درصد
تعداد کل سوالات
درست
غلط
نزده

ریاضیات
80
8084
19
82.5
8213
20.09
72.52
95
آمار و احتمال
90
10
9
0
1

ریاضی (1)
100
5
5
0
0

حسابان (1)
73.33
10
8
2
0

هندسه (1)
100
5
5
0
0

هندسه (2)
56.67
10
6
1
3

فارسی
70
6932
61
75
7178
30.75
74.35
93.33
فارسی
70
20
15
3
2

عربی
100
9073
1
100
9073
31.89
68.54
93.33
عربی
100
20
20
0
0

زبان‌ انگلیسی
93.33
7092
31
95
7151
34.28
91.64
88.33
زبان‌ انگلیسی
93.33
20
19
1
0

دین و زندگی
93.33
6607
45
95
6667
48.76
94.49
76.67
دین و زندگی
93.33
20
19
1
0

فیزیک
86.67
8370
10
90
8534
18.48
73.04
83.33
فیزیک (1)
100
10
10
0
0

فیزیک (2)
73.33
10
8
2
0

شیمی
76.67
8819
5
80
9020
13.29
55.1
81.67
شیمی (1)
100
10
10
0
0

شیمی (2)
53.33
10
6
2
2



تراز کلتراز اختصاصیتراز عمومی3470187337765679758294861389328694
                                                                                                                             عمومی                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 7261

                                                              رتبه:
                                 10


                                                                                       کل                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 8138

                                                              رتبه:
                                 2


                                                                                       اختصاصی                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 8431

                                                              رتبه:
                                 4




رتبه دانش آموز
تعداد اوراق تا کنون

کشوری
2
2208

شهر
1
27

مدرسه
1
27

کلاس
1
27



رتبه کل
نمره تراز کل

زیر گروه 1
3
8071

زیر گروه 2
2
8107

زیر گروه 3
2

----------


## A . H

> حتما برنامه گاج رو نگاه کنید 
> من سال پیش بخاطر برنامش اومدم گاج و واقعا به من کمک کرد که تسلط بهتری به کتاب ها  داشته باشم


up

----------


## amoehsan

عمومی                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 6896

                                                              رتبه:
                                 24


                                                                                       کل                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 8646

                                                              رتبه:
                                 1


                                                                                       اختصاصی                             
                                                              نمره تراز:
                                 9230

                                                              رتبه:
                                 1




رتبه دانش آموز
تعداد اوراق تا کنون

کشوری
1
2044

شهر
1
29

مدرسه
1
29

کلاس
1
29



رتبه کل
نمره تراز کل

زیر گروه 1
2
8501

زیر گروه 2
2
8566

زیر گروه 3
1
8646


عنوان درس
درصد
نمره تراز
رتبه درس
تراز بدون غلط
درصد بدون غلط
میانگین درصد داوطلبان
میانگین درصد نفرات برتر
درصد نفر اول
زیر درس
درصد
تعداد کل سوالات
درست
غلط
نزده

ریاضیات
88.33
9359
4
90
9359
14.92
65.55
88.33
آمار و احتمال
90
10
9
0
1

ریاضی (1)
73.33
5
4
1
0

حسابان (1)
86.67
10
9
1
0

هندسه (1)
100
5
5
0
0

هندسه (2)
90
10
9
0
1

فارسی
88.33
7324
13
90
7324
36.62
82.77
88.33
فارسی
88.33
20
18
1
1

عربی
88.33
6862
53
90
6927
40.95
90.29
88.33
عربی
88.33
20
18
1
1

زبان‌ انگلیسی
80
6500
155
85
6671
36.03
93.49
80
زبان‌ انگلیسی
80
20
17
3
0

دین و زندگی
86.67
6613
71
90
6741
44.57
90.48
86.67
دین و زندگی
86.67
20
18
2
0

فیزیک
80
8029
20
85
8190
17.69
72.49
80
فیزیک (1)
86.67
10
9
1
0

فیزیک (2)
73.33
10
8
2
0

شیمی
93.33
9904
1
95
9904
9.62
53.43
93.33
شیمی (1)
86.67
10
9
1
0

شیمی (2)
100
10
10
0
0

----------


## Mndayi

برنامه گاج اومده؟

----------


## _Shouko_

> عمومی                             
>                                                               نمره تراز:
>                                  6896
> 
>                                                               رتبه:
>                                  24
> 
> 
>                                                                                        کل                             
> ...



خیلی عالیه  :Yahoo (112):  
آدم با دیدنش حالش خوب میشه..
امیدوارم کنکور 99 بدرخشی....

----------


## lily7

جامعه اماری و هزینه اش برای امسال چقدره ؟

----------


## amoehsan

> خیلی عالیه  
> آدم با دیدنش حالش خوب میشه..
> امیدوارم کنکور 99 بدرخشی....


ممنون.منم امیدوارم کل بچه های فروم متناسب با تلاششون نتیجه بگیرن

----------


## amoehsan

> جامعه اماری و هزینه اش برای امسال چقدره ؟


تقریبا ازمونی 60 ت میشه

----------


## عرب

سلام
بچه ها برای اینکه مهندسی مکانیک امیر کبیر قبول شم چه ترازایی باید تو گاج بیارم.

----------

